# L.A. Alarm Installer Recomendations



## 00MR (Oct 19, 2005)

Just got an M Roadster. I'm looking for a Clifford alarm installer who really knows how to set up the alarm with the field sensors and is also very familliar with working on Z3/M Roadsters. If possible I'd like to have the alarm plugged into the existing alarm wiring that came with the car as I've seen someone did with an Ungo system. I already have the one year old alarm from my last car so no changes on that. The last install was at Al & Ed's and they really didn't go beyond the very basic install and didn't ever program the sensitivity correctly.

I'd prefer the West L.A., Santa Monica areas, but would go farther for the right installer.

Thanks.


----------



## el_duderino (Aug 1, 2005)

I'v heard Haas is good in that area. No personal experience though.

Make sure you get the G5 Clifford and not the Matrix (unless you need a 2-way remote). Matrix is rebadged Viper.


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

I have an excellent installer. Good friend. He has 15+ years as an installer and best part is he is MOBILE and can come to you.

He has worked on my car with my custom bass tube install etc. Give him a call and say Irving referred you from Bimmerfest.com.

Contact:
PHIX Mobile
323-595-1775
Admir Tabora

He can also do custom little tricks and stuff to trick out your car, or a basic install. Whatever you want. I completely trust and refer him.

good luck!


----------



## 00MR (Oct 19, 2005)

el_duderino said:


> I'v heard Haas is good in that area. No personal experience though.
> 
> Make sure you get the G5 Clifford and not the Matrix (unless you need a 2-way remote). Matrix is rebadged Viper.


I'll have to call Haas. Their web site doesn't mention alarms or Clifford.

I already have the G5. Though I liked the way my Viper worked better when I had one. When it armed it armed, unlike the Clifford that fakes you out.

I'll also to do some searches on Haas and PHIX Mobile to see if anyone else has used either of them.

Thanks guys.


----------

